# Ramcat kill thread



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

With all the hype of this Awesome new head, I thought I`d start the Kill Thread. Lets see what you have killed.


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

I just started using Ramcats (125 gr) this season. Our second Archery Season Starts in a week here in WNC and I plan to thin the doe population out!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Im using the big 125's as well. Cant wait to stick something!


----------



## snoopy10 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope to have a kill next Saturday.


----------



## suterst (Sep 12, 2006)

Shot a doe and 11 pnt last year with them, love them, will post pic next week hopefully


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been shooting Ramcats since last year and they have been very good for me, The hog was shot with A 100 gr. Ramcat, everything else the 125 grain Ramcat.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Pics Colorado!!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Where did the elk come from, great bull.


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Jwillman6 said:


> Where did the elk come from, great bull.


 Thanks. This bull came off an OTC unit, public land in Colorado, First day of season.


----------



## dwcreations (Feb 20, 2010)

That elk is a brute, congrats on your success with those heads!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a new pack of 100s in my box for two weeks now. Just today I screwed one on to my fmj 400. 1st shot was at 30 yards. I simply couldnt believe how perfect the flight was. My Z7 is tuned by crackers and shoots awesome. It shoots ST mags 100 just fine. However, the difference is that the Ramcat was more figiving out my bow and still hitting the 12 ring. Now I love St's and have been shooting them for several seasons with nothing but great results.. BUT I think there will be a permamanent change next year to RC's baring anything else. Great BH period.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Dextee said:


> I had a new pack of 100s in my box for two weeks now. Just today I screwed one on to my fmj 400. 1st shot was at 30 yards. I simply couldnt believe how perfect the flight was. My Z7 is tuned by crackers and shoots awesome. It shoots ST mags 100 just fine. However, the difference is that the Ramcat was more figiving out my bow and still hitting the 12 ring. Now I love St's and have been shooting them for several seasons with nothing but great results.. BUT I think there will be a permamanent change next year to RC's baring anything else. Great BH period.


I now have an equal mix of ST`s and RC`s but its looking more and more like the RamCats are gonna be Primary Heads from this point on. I am now 5 for 5 on deer this year and watched em all drop. I have recovered 3 out of 5 broadheads and all 3 were buried in the dirt and very reusable. One had a few dings in the blades but I sharpened them up and they are ready to pass thru another critter. Sick holes every time.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

345" bull in Co. in Sept, 5 plains game from RSA Sept 2010 and last years split brow tine, drop tine buck. All Ramcats!


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome Pictures


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Mudslinger!! Great RamCat Kills!!


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

*My Ramcat kills from a couple of weeks ago*

Since Mudslinger posted his........


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I might add that I had complete penetration on all the animals, including the zebra and the eland with 62 lb draw.
I'm sold on the Ramcat 100 grain.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Shadetree, those pics look familiar and so does that PH!


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

Those are some good looking african trophies! Nice work!


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

mudslinger2 said:


> Shadetree, those pics look familiar and so does that PH!


Hard to forget that ugly mug. I have never been treated better and miss them already.
I couldn't just let it go without posting since I saw yours


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Shadetree and Mudslinger, great pics. I can't wait to get back to Africa in 2013.


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Who has the best price on them?


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Shadetree. Incredible testimony to these amazing heads!!


----------



## robd (Nov 5, 2007)

These bucks ate Ramcats


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Put the Ramcat n the boiler room of this doe.








Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

doe opening evening, with the ramcat


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Pics Guys, Nice NJ buck too!


----------



## PRIMAL INSTINCT (Sep 8, 2011)

Everything I shot on film has died on film glad to be a partner with Brett and Ram cat


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

jbshunter said:


> Put the Ramcat n the boiler room of this doe.
> View attachment 1182732
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


how far was this shot
doestn look like the arrow went in very far

what is your set up and draw weight???

thanks


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Babyk said:


> how far was this shot
> doestn look like the arrow went in very far
> 
> what is your set up and draw weight???
> ...


I woundn't measure the penetration from that picture with the Ramcat. They are designed to cut thier way back out of the animal if you don't get a passthrough(both front and back of the blades are sharp).

Last July I shot a warthog on a hard quartering away shot, the Ramcat penetrated from the front of the hindquarters to the brisket. The complete arrow was laying against a bush 15 yards down the trail, the warthog 60 yards. They do just as Brett designed them to do, cut thier way back out.


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

i finaly shot my first doe with a ramcat. don't have a pic but the head went through the shoulder complete pass through at 45 yards. dropped her where she stood. i was watching her die through the binos and i could watch the blood pump out of her. i was amazed never seen so much blood in one spot. i am deff sold on these heads.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ColoradoHunter said:


> I woundn't measure the penetration from that picture with the Ramcat. They are designed to cut thier way back out of the animal if you don't get a passthrough(both front and back of the blades are sharp).
> 
> Last July I shot a warthog on a hard quartering away shot, the Ramcat penetrated from the front of the hindquarters to the brisket. The complete arrow was laying against a bush 15 yards down the trail, the warthog 60 yards. *They do just as Brett designed them to do*, cut thier way back out.


Thanks Brett!!( Can Brett join the thread?)


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

My shoot was about 12yds. The Ramcat took out 7 ribs on the entrance side and busted the knuckle and 2 ribs on the other side. I have taken 8 deer and 6 hogs with the Ramcat and this was the first one i did not get a pass through.








Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I just ordered a few packs. Always like the way they look, but if they fly like you guys say, I'm def. on board. I know what you mean by flying "better than field points". Used to put some black gold broadhead rings on fixed heads and they fly like darts. I'm guessing this tip does the same/similar in the air, not to mention better penetration, a big cut, and short and stout.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I shot 4 Does and one buck so far this year with Ram Cats. Found them all and they didn't go far. The hole going in is awesome, looks like the hide is cut away, but I think it just pulls back. Here is the enterence hole on my first Doe.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome pics guys, keep them coming. It will have to be one heck of a broadhead to get me to take the Ramcats out of my quiver anytime soon. Most awesome head I have used in 40 years of bowhunting.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Pics, Hope to see more from me once it gets colder or Nov.1st when my new buck tag will be valid.

Keep them coming!!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

First was early doe season.30 yard shot she went 50. Second was October 1. 20 yard shot through the heart and both shoulders. She went 30 yards. Last pic is my brothers doe from October 3. Ten yard shot quartering away in through back ribs out through right front chest. She went 50. Ramcats are devastating

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbs_up Nice shooting Mapes!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you dave..and I had a type. His doe was october 2. Not 3. He shot it from the same stand I shot the other one out of on the first


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

are the ramcats considered "barbed"?


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I dont know if they are or not because you can adjust the tension on the blades to let them swing back easier or harder..


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## el tesoro (Oct 29, 2007)

What quiver do you guys suggest that to hold these bad boys? I have killed two doe this year and the first was a bit back on her. She ran less than the distance of the shot (35yds). The second shot was 48 yds clean pass through with a slow bow.


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Any clearnce issues with the head when pulled back inside the riser?


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

My arows are cut to the rend of my riser so no issues there..and I have a G5 MagLok quiver and have 0 issues


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

I bought a pack of these broadheads to try out, had never heard of them before, but after seeing all these, since this will be my first year bowhunting, im going to definitely stick with these and get more if i like em as much as it seems i will


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

Guys - I really like waht I hear on here, but one thing that has me worried is the penetration. I am not seeing a lot of "exit" holes on these animals. I understand they cut on the way back out, but I would like to have confidence that they are going to blow through a whitetail, even if I would catch some shoulder. Congrats on all your guy's success this year. I currently use Wasp Hammers 100 grain (I started with these years ago and went back to them). They do the trick, however my blood trails are very thin all the time. I would like to look at a head that leaves good blood trails.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

that's just because they aren't posting the exit holes. these things just blow thru deer like crazy. you don't have anything to worry about, and the bloodtrails are just ridiculous


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

If they can blow thru a 1000 pound bull elk at 38 yards and 44 yards, then they should easily blow thru whitetails. They sure blow thru feral hogs down here!


----------



## KeeganA (Jul 6, 2011)

Ches said:


> I shot 4 Does and one buck so far this year with Ram Cats. Found them all and they didn't go far. The hole going in is awesome, looks like the hide is cut away, but I think it just pulls back. Here is the enterence hole on my first Doe.
> 
> View attachment 1183745


made a heart lol


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

perryhunter4 said:


> Guys - I really like waht I hear on here, but one thing that has me worried is the penetration. I am not seeing a lot of "exit" holes on these animals. I understand they cut on the way back out, but I would like to have confidence that they are going to* blow through a whitetail, even if I would catch some shoulder. * Congrats on all your guy's success this year. I currently use Wasp Hammers 100 grain (I started with these years ago and went back to them). They do the trick, however my blood trails are very thin all the time. I would like to look at a head that leaves good blood trails.


Are you serious? Everyone on here had pass thru`s except the guy who hit the offside shoulder. Look again at my exit hole pic.








Hows that for a little shoulder to top it off......... These heads are sick and they bury in the dirt after blowing thru like butter!!

As far as a quiver, my catquiver2 holds 5 of them very neatly.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

rut said:


> Any clearnce issues with the head when pulled back inside the riser?


I shoot the 100g`s and no issues.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

BowhunterDave - Settle down bud. I did see your exit hole and that is quite impressive. However unless I am blind, I did not see any exit holes on alot of the deer posted. The one hole was sick, but no pass through (perhaps angle of the shot). I am not trying to be argumentative, as I am close to buying myself some. As I stated, I am asking about penetration with them. I think it's a reasonable question coming a from a fellow hunter that is interested in shooting them. Thanks.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am ordering some now to give them a whirl...seems like they do the job just fine!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

perryhunter4 said:


> BowhunterDave - Settle down bud. I did see your exit hole and that is quite impressive. However unless I am blind, I did not see any exit holes on alot of the deer posted. The one hole was sick, but no pass through (perhaps angle of the shot). I am not trying to be argumentative, as I am close to buying myself some. As I stated, I am asking about penetration with them. I think it's a reasonable question coming a from a fellow hunter that is interested in shooting them. Thanks.


Very Calm brother, just thought you missed something. Do yourself a favor, order a pack. Didnt mean to come off sarcastic.:darkbeer:


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

*Entry and exit hole from a doe this morning*


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

*Arrow after the pass thru*


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome!!!!! just bought another pack after seeing how great they fly....


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Shadetree: Awesome pics and damage!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

ordered mine tonight...looking forward to opening up some holes


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Doe I killed last night. This is entry side. I hope to post more after I find the buck I shot last night too

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks again Mapes!! Devistating damage and you watched her fall!! Good luck finding the buck today.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks man..looking now but I dont know. I know I hit him high but looked at my doe and some anatomy pics and it still seems like high lung to me

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Most "anatomies" I've seen aren't right though. Have you look at this, and also remember that's a good 1/2" of hide on top, and arteries under the spine, so if he hasn't gone down pretty quick, it's usually over the spine.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

*A couple more- Hyena and gobbler*


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great kills


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

That Hyena is awesome!


----------



## N10sivern (Jan 14, 2011)

first time to kill anything with a bow!!! the ramcats did awesome. the little pig it cut straight through a rib cleaner than i could have taken a knife and sawed it in two. the blades on the ramcats have to be replaced as the tips are curved some, but i don't think i'll be using another broadhead for hogs for a while.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks N10!!


----------



## Rich-VA (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a couple RAMCAT nannies. Shot at 23 and 26 yards, both double lunged with complete pass throughs. No need to track, both crashed within 75 yards.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

RamCats are piling the deer up!!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Guys I couldnt find my buck.I feel terrible but I hit him high and looking at the picture above I think i was above the spine.I have to learn to aim lower out of a stand..I just aimed where I normally do out of a stand.
I feel sorry for the animal,but I really hope he will recover?


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Mapes said:


> Guys I couldnt find my buck.I feel terrible but I hit him high and looking at the picture above I think i was above the spine.I have to learn to aim lower out of a stand..I just aimed where I normally do out of a stand.
> I feel sorry for the animal,but I really hope he will recover?


Really stinks. I have a hard time believing any deer could survive after having one of these broadheads blow a hole thru. Did you recover the arrow?


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

i got about 6 inches off the fletching end..cannot for the life of me find the other end with the broadhead but when he stopped at about 50 yards i looked throught binoculars and it was not sticking out of him..


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Mapes said:


> i got about 6 inches off the fletching end..cannot for the life of me find the other end with the broadhead but when he stopped at about 50 yards i looked throught binoculars and it was not sticking out of him..


Bummer.


----------



## blakenations (Jul 15, 2007)

got my first kill on this little buck deer went down within a hundred yard on a high shot.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Another nice RamCat Kill!!


----------



## ugahollywood (Oct 6, 2011)

Generally you don't see holes that big from other broadheads. Great shot... Roger


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ugahollywood said:


> Generally you don't see holes that big from other broadheads. Great shot... Roger


Thanks Roger


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I just bought a pack today, rushed home from work to test them out, they flew great so off I was to stand, 5:30 shot this big bodied spike, unreal bloodtrail, the deer was down in sight FAST. Here's a link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1605200&page=3


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet Nichko!! Lots of people having great luck with RamCats!!


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

How many of you guys are pulling your arrow back inside the riser?


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

rut said:


> How many of you guys are pulling your arrow back inside the riser?


Mine does and clears fine.


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

bowhunterdave said:


> Mine does and clears fine.


Thanks.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

I finally got my hands on some Ramcats and they are one nasty looking broadhead. Problem I have is my arrows are to short and they hit my riser. So I won't be able to use them until I get some longer arrows.


----------



## jjdelong10 (Sep 5, 2010)

rut said:


> How many of you guys are pulling your arrow back inside the riser?


mine does and it works fine


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

rut said:


> How many of you guys are pulling your arrow back inside the riser?


mine do, clearing just enough


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Mine do and clear on a Destroyer.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine did on my PSE..


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

RamCat is sure turning out to be a positive and successful head for alot of people. Have yet to hear about one FAILING :wink:


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

question for you all...I shot one into the target to make sure they fly good (I shot a field point into the 12 ring and proceeded to shave my vane off with the RamCat shot, so yeah, they fly just like a FP!)....obviously when I pulled it out, the blades swung out......do I need to tighten the set screws before hunting with them, or leave them where the blades can move easily?? Need to know, as I have my eyes on a wide 8 point I am gonna try and stick tomorrow morning


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

just push em back in place, and shoot. Good Luck!! Post Pics.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks Dave..I hope to put them to use tomorrow morning


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I finally got to test a Ramcat last night. The situation was a little less than ideal for testing. I was really struggling to get a shot, and a little buck was kind of nudging her around so I wound up forcing a shot (hadn't shot a deer yet this season, lol). So long story short, the forced shot resulted in a hit that was further back than I wanted. She was quartering towards me about 10-15 degrees and the shot was at 7 yards. Needless to say it was a clean pass through and the arrow was buried about 6-8" in the dirt. She really didnt know what hit her, as she only bounded off about 25 yards and then stopped, turned around and took 2 steps back towards me, then she got rubber legged and fell over. She was completely done inside of the 10 second mark. I am disappointed in my shot, but not the broadhead. Upon gutter her I found that I put a hole through the very back of only one lung and two of the blades just barely grazed the front side of the liver, leaving 2 little slices about 1/8" deep and 3/4" long, I mean it barely touched it. This is probably the LEAST vitally hit deer I've ever recovered, and she was dead inside of 10 seconds and only 25 yards. Blood trail was nill, I'm sure because of shot placement (exit had some guts, arrow was pretty much wiped clean) and the fact that she didnt go far enough to loose any blood. So they are going to get to try another and see what they can do on a better shot! My wife took the pic of the entry wound (exit similar), so yes that is her hand, not mine lol.


----------



## snoopy10 (Mar 28, 2010)

Mapes said:


> Guys I couldnt find my buck.I feel terrible but I hit him high and looking at the picture above I think i was above the spine.I have to learn to aim lower out of a stand..I just aimed where I normally do out of a stand.
> I feel sorry for the animal,but I really hope he will recover?


I did the same thing this past weekend,this was the first deer i have drawn an arrow on since 2002,and i got a bad case of buck fever,instead of letting down and regrouping,i rushed the shot and jammed the trigger,i hit the deer,but i do not know were.Well after a two hour wait i started tracking,i found blood,not a lot,just trickles enough to follow, tracked it for two hours but i finally lost the blood,i think it was just a flesh wound( i hope)and it survived and i hope i did not feed the coyotes.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Got another doe this weekend..42 yard shot, major quartering away shot.I was walking back to the truck when I spotted her earing acorns on top of a ridge, stalked from 80 yards to 42..Made the shot, but thought I missed.She ran off and I heard her stop so I quickly ran up the hill and looked down the other side, where she laid DEAD.
No pictures from this one, but I shot her in the back right ham, arrow exited through front left shoulder.Dead within 5 seconds.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is 2 more for the Ramcat kill thread.














Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Pics and storys Guys!! RamCats Rock!! Very Very Lethal Fixed Head!!:thumbs_up


----------



## jsh0927 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a believer! First time using this BH. It shattered the lead shoulder on this guy lodging in the off side shoulder. The deer went 150-200 yards with an easy to follow blood trail the whole way. They will have a place in my quiver in the future.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

My brother shot a doe saturday morning..Same shot as mine posted above pretty much, but he watched her run off, stand in a field for 10 minutes, then walk into the woods.He got down and called me and said it was a gut shot..Well he went back 3 hours later and she made it 5 yards out of the field with little blood to follow.
Then my cousin said "A rage would have at least left a bloodtrail..You should get rid of those POSs and get rage 2 blade" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's one.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

jsh0927 said:


> I'm a believer! First time using this BH. It shattered the lead shoulder on this guy lodging in the off side shoulder. The deer went 150-200 yards with an easy to follow blood trail the whole way. They will have a place in my quiver in the future.


Awesome Buck!!! Congrats!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Mapes said:


> My brother shot a doe saturday morning..Same shot as mine posted above pretty much, but he watched her run off, stand in a field for 10 minutes, then walk into the woods.He got down and called me and said it was a gut shot..Well he went back 3 hours later and she made it 5 yards out of the field with little blood to follow.
> Then my cousin said "A rage would have at least left a bloodtrail..You should get rid of those POSs and get rage 2 blade" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Pics? Not usually much blood trail when you punch em thru the intestines with any head.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Mr. Man said:


> Here's one.


Sweet!!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

let mee see if I can find one


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Big Doe Mapes!!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

First kill with the Ramcat's and won't be the last.

35 yards, complete pass through. 2 big holes. Deer didnt go far. 2 of the 3 blades were reusable but I replaced all three and now it is back in my quiver.

Nasty heads


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

I have nothing but good to say about RAM CATS !!! Fly like darts . My deer hit the dirt very quickly !


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

2 INCREDIBLE bucks Guys!! Thanks for Posting!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## T.G.bowhunter (Nov 10, 2006)

my buddy shot this one with a ramcat tonight. It went about 60yds.They are devistating.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Havent had any luck the past few weekends guys..although I did miss one at ten yards saturday night..DANG BROADHEAD


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Bloody Mess they make Huh!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

just talked to the owner who said the 2012 100 grain will now be made with a bigger allen key and the threads will be left hand thread so it will be easier to tighten. Awesome heads. Got two does this year, both down within sight. Devastating wound channel and I'm still shooting the exact same head. Just re sharpened the blades and went out hunting.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I ordered more blades today, these blanking heads are scary!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Nichko said:


> I ordered more blades today, these blanking heads are scary!!


Really Wicked for sure!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

About decapitated a groundhog tonight at 26 yards. tried for the head but hit a half inch low and went thru the neck. These heads are insane


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

Nichko said:


> , these blanking heads are scary!!


Just got my first pack of them in the mail today....My exact reaction.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

jsurvant said:


> Just got my first pack of them in the mail today....My exact reaction.


Wait till you punch one thru an animal:wink:


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Got my first Ramcat kill today..he went 25-30 yards max and expired in less then 2 seconds after the shot...I am impressed and they are now my go to head:thumbs_up









exit


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Got a big doe yesterday with these heads. Shot her a tad high thru the lungs but she went down in 35 yards.
Now I need to get my buck, but have not had a shot at a shooter yet.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Awesomely gruesome Pics!! Ramcats Rock!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 27, 2009)

i really wish my arrows were a little longer so i could shoot these this year. i seem them personally a few days ago and they look awesome but i think the blades will hit my riser. i hate to change arrows now but will buy new arrows next year just for ramcats.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

countryjwh said:


> i really wish my arrows were a little longer so i could shoot these this year. i seem them personally a few days ago and they look awesome but i think the blades will hit my riser. i hate to change arrows now but will buy new arrows next year just for ramcats.


Mine clears fine. the 100 grain are smaller dia then the 125`s.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

*Not the one I was looking for*

but the Ramcat worked well again


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Awesome buck !!!! Ramcats rock!!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

#4 Ramcats Rock














Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

#5 and #6 Ramcats still Rockin!!!








Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Pics Guys, these heads are proving themselves worthy. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ILL BUCK (Oct 25, 2002)

Well i bought a pack of ramcats after reading all about them here on AT. I wanted them for my 13 year old son who is shooting about 50#. They flew so well and looked so awsome I had to put 1 in my quiver as well. They worked flawlessly for both of us!!


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Great bucks in both cases, but Dad, I really like yours, lots of character. Tell your boy congrats on his also. Love me some Ramcats!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Its Official: Ramcats Rock!! Great Bucks Guys, great to hear they worked so well in a 50lb setup!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just ordered a pack last night hope to have some results next week or so with them...


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Getting a pack this week to try on some big boar. Will see what happens.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

ILL BUCK said:


> Well i bought a pack of ramcats after reading all about them here on AT. I wanted them for my 13 year old son who is shooting about 50#. They flew so well and looked so awsome I had to put 1 in my quiver as well. They worked flawlessly for both of us!!





Wow, like father like son. Great bucks.







I've never heard of the's BH's until a poster suggested I look into them. 






*How would they work out of a bow with a 25" DL and 50#'s?*





Most people are saying I should use a COC BH, not an expandable.

.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Ramcats shoot well......the only thing I dislike about them is they are dull out of the pack compared to Slick Triks or Thunderheads.......can they be touched up a little to help that?


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Ramcats shoot well......the only thing I dislike about them is they are dull out of the pack compared to Slick Triks or Thunderheads.......can they be touched up a little to help that?


They are quite sharp enough. Not sure about the short draw and 50 lb. Thanks for posting


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

smacked this cull


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

hedp said:


> Wow, like father like son. Great bucks.
> 
> I've never heard of the's BH's until a poster suggested I look into them.
> 
> ...


These are fixed heads. You can use an expandable though, no problem. It's according to which bow is being shot at 50# really. What's your arrow weight/speed? Some bows would be enough juice for these heads at that speed. Some older ones would be a little iffy.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

gonna try these next season


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

I had not a single issue this past season. Killed and recovered 5 for 5 with all amazing blood trails. Insane broadheads!!


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

me to, 5 for 5 this year, very good head.


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Shooting Sniper!!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

TailChaser said:


> These are fixed heads. You can use an expandable though, no problem. It's according to which bow is being shot at 50# really. What's your arrow weight/speed? Some bows would be enough juice for these heads at that speed. Some older ones would be a little iffy.




Hopefully 55# at 25" DL out of a PSE Bow Madness XS.


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL]

Put this guy down fast.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok a few questions. I don't have much time to hunt this year, and I love what I've heard about these heads. I return from Afghanistan next week and will have 4 days to get ready for a hunting trip the following weekend. *IF* I feel confident in my compound after practicing four 4 days, i will be taking that. If not, I'll be taking the crossgun. Has anybody shot these without tuning their bow? My bow is already sighted in but not tuned. I don't want to tune it and then struggle with sighting it in when I could be using that time to practice. I'm wondering if they will fly like field points like most mechanicals do without tuning. Second, I've heard the blades tend to curl. How many times would I be able to shoot these into a target before they start curling? Thanks guys.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

I personally think these heads will fly fine out of your bow without tuning it. If it is way out of tune you may not get mechanicals to fly well, but if it is close they should shoot well. Never had any of the blades curl shooting into my Blob target. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Ok a few questions. I don't have much time to hunt this year, and I love what I've heard about these heads. I return from Afghanistan next week and will have 4 days to get ready for a hunting trip the following weekend. *IF* I feel confident in my compound after practicing four 4 days, i will be taking that. If not, I'll be taking the crossgun. Has anybody shot these without tuning their bow? My bow is already sighted in but not tuned. I don't want to tune it and then struggle with sighting it in when I could be using that time to practice. I'm wondering if they will fly like field points like most mechanicals do without tuning. Second, I've heard the blades tend to curl. How many times would I be able to shoot these into a target before they start curling? Thanks guys.


they fly great as long as the bow is tuned up good. only time i had my blade curl is when i hit something hard. like rocks. But you kinda have to tune your bow and make sure arrow flight is good


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I'm going to have to guess that my bow must be close then, because rages and spitfires fly great out of it. I'm kinda new to the paper tuning thing so this is the first year I was going to do it. I had never even heard of paper tuning before recently.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Well I'm going to have to guess that my bow must be close then, because rages and spitfires fly great out of it. I'm kinda new to the paper tuning thing so this is the first year I was going to do it. I had never even heard of paper tuning before recently.


My Bow is in tune and they fly SWEET!!


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

In my experience every time I have shot this head, it fly's exactly like my field points. That's 6 separate head from two different packages. I did curl one blade but that's because I hit the thin edge of 3/4 inch plywood that hold my target together. I had to cut the head out of the target. i shot it again with the curled blade and it flew exactly the same. Sharpened it and went hunting. I've put down three deer in a row with that exact same head. Sharpened between hunts of course. That one blade is still a bit curled but fly's like all the rest. Really impressed with this head.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

dontdrinkthekoo said:


> In my experience every time I have shot this head, it fly's exactly like my field points. That's 6 separate head from two different packages. I did curl one blade but that's because I hit the thin edge of 3/4 inch plywood that hold my target together. I had to cut the head out of the target. i shot it again with the curled blade and it flew exactly the same. Sharpened it and went hunting. I've put down three deer in a row with that exact same head. Sharpened between hunts of course. That one blade is still a bit curled but fly's like all the rest. Really impressed with this head.


They are amazing....


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## outdoorev (Nov 29, 2007)

sorry no entry exit photo but the blood trail was my best so far, especially for a 1 lunger. deer was running full tilt with blood spilling out and expired in 100 yards


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Awesome Buck!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Hawkfan67 (Mar 11, 2008)

My son took his first deer with a bow in November using Ramcats. The bow was set at 48 pounds. Awesome blood trail. Ramcats by far are the best fixed head I have found that flew like my field points. The only down side is that you have to purchase a specific quiver for them. I ruined a set of them because they would catch in my quiver and ruined the blades. I am buying a new quiver so I can use they again next season.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Buck!! Glad to hear they performed well for 48 lbs. I use the Catquiver 2 system and didnt notice they fit any diff. I guess in a on bow type they may be tight.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't wait to buy a pack of the 2012 Ramcats!


----------



## having fun now (Jul 7, 2005)

think im gonna try some!!!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

I`ll be shooting these again this year for sure out of my compound. Who else?


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Ramcat*

Opening day NC turkey season....


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice bird!!


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

bowhunterdave said:


> I`ll be shooting these again this year for sure out of my compound. Who else?


I'm with you Dave, only switch will be going to the new ones to give them a try.


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

I normally shoot tricks but I am going to give the new ram cats a chance this year.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

bowhunterdave said:


> Nice bird!!


Thank you sir..


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ramcats Rock!!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Just ordered 2 more packs for the 2012 Archery season.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

got twp packs of 2011`s and 2 packs 2012`s!! C`mon Sept!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

I`m ready to kill something with these again this year!!


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Wow these heads look nice! I might purchase some in the future.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

my first 2012 Ramcat Kill


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

What's new with the '12 models

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

Me too guys...I have a few packs of the new design ready to fly. I know the guy personally and he has some great engineering behind this broadhead. Keep the pics coming!!! Nice thread!

Smoman


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm ready ready ready.. early doe is next weekend I'm going out to ramcat a big doe

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

Im going to be getting me some of the 125's this year for chasing mulies in NM in Jan. Hope to put a biggun on the ground in short order witht them. then next year my goal is a mulie and an elk..... just got to find a dealer in the Hobbs area to get some from or ill have to get them online... any online places better than others to get them from???


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Just ordered some 125 grain. Can't wait to use them.


----------



## LB-Bowhunter (Aug 25, 2009)

All public land. Also got my arm with one.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG Dude you made me feel sick man, Talk about a Cat Scratch:wink:
These Heads are so Sick!!!! 
I think if everybody shot these heads into whitetails we`d have alot less deer lost !!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome Bucks and doe, Thanks for posting!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Mapes said:


> I'm ready ready ready.. early doe is next weekend I'm going out to ramcat a big doe
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


She wont go far!!!!!!!:wink: Good Luck!!! I`ll be out too with a quiver full of Cats!


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dang man how did you cut your arm that bad. did you fall on it or what??


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

longbeard02 said:


> Dang man how did you cut your arm that bad. did you fall on it or what??


I1m curious too, thats a wicked cut!!


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

Me 3


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

If I remember right he was pulling an arrow out of a target when he cut his arm.


----------



## jpipererp (Mar 8, 2012)

good God man!!! that bout made me swallow the skoal


----------



## KYBowman74 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice buck man. How many stitches did your arm take??? Thats a Nasty Gash. geez I had a buddy messing around with some new slick tricks I had and after me telling him they were scary sharp he proceeded to cut the beejesus out of his hand with one.


----------



## Z06Killer (Nov 30, 2006)

Man I have never seen such devastion from a broad head


----------



## LB-Bowhunter (Aug 25, 2009)

longbeard02 said:


> Dang man how did you cut your arm that bad. did you fall on it or what??


I was pulling an arrow out of the backside of the target and when I did there was another arrow in my left hand that had a ramcat on it that caught my arm. It was the backside that got me so when they say it will cut its way back out if it's not a pass through I'm pretty sure it will work.lol It took 12 staples.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2007)

Georgia doe sept 12.Both lungs+ Ramcat=15 yards no tracking as usual Nice start to the season here.


----------



## hoytmedic (Oct 29, 2006)

What quivers are you guys runnin with the 125 grain ramcats? Haven't found a quiver yet that didn't catch the heads.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Z06Killer said:


> Man I have never seen such devastion from a broad head


The pics are the proof, I have yet to have to track a Ramcat Kill more then 50 yards and always following a sick bloodtrail!!


satchmo said:


> Georgia doe sept 12.Both lungs+ Ramcat=15 yards no tracking as usual Nice start to the season here.
> View attachment 1473253


Congrats!! Ramcats Rock!!


hoytmedic said:


> What quivers are you guys runnin with the 125 grain ramcats? Haven't found a quiver yet that didn't catch the heads.


I can fit 5 in my alpine 7 arrow quiver and then I slide two blunts for squirrels in the odd two slots.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

I purchased 125 grain Ramcat broadheads for my Easton axis st arrows. They won't fit regular size inserts.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

bowhntng4evr said:


> I purchased 125 grain Ramcat broadheads for my Easton axis st arrows. They won't fit regular size inserts.


they screw right into my Easton st Axis 400 , just verified.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Them are some great looking pics.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

hoytmedic said:


> What quivers are you guys runnin with the 125 grain ramcats? Haven't found a quiver yet that didn't catch the heads.


Check out the PSE Mongoose quiver. My 100 grainers fit with tons of room to spare.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you haven't tried these you are missing out. This last week I have been testing arrows, FP, vanes, and sights on my hunting bow. I like to tinker or its just another reason to go shoot my bow. Anyway after switching out FP, Vanes, and my sight, I finally got a group and arrow fight at 40 yds I liked. So with bow season opening up yesterday, I threw my Cats on and went back to 40 yds. Aimed at the bottom of a cup and stuck it right in the middle of the bottom. These things fly just like FP out of my bow with no sight adjustments. And the damage....wow. Last year I hit a big 8 a bit forward, at 36 yards, as it ran the arrow snapped and as the blades expanded (only expand if you don't get pass through and they are razor on both sides) messed up that deer. It went 120 yds and crashed. When we skinned it, it looked like it had been shot with a rifle. Here is the kicker....It never entered the chest cavity. I hit the humorous bone on the front leg, cracked it and the arrow snapped off with 6" left in the animal. Saturday I shot a doe that went 30 yards and done. The damage they do is crazy, the blood trails are very easy to follow. They are worth your time. If anyone was on the fence on weather to try them, hope this helps. Good luck, they will not disappoint!


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

shadetree said:


> Since Mudslinger posted his........


Shadetree what is that ugly thing in 2nd pic ??? Chewbacca ??


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

This


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I use the g5 maglok and have 0 problems


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

The Ramcat 125 grain Deep Six broadheads don't fit Easton axis st arrows. The Ramcat broadheads have a smaller diameter thread stem. Just got through double checking it.


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

bowhntng4evr said:


> The Ramcat 125 grain Deep Six broadheads don't fit Easton axis st arrows. The Ramcat broadheads have a smaller diameter thread stem. Just got through double checking it.


Ramcat Deep 6 broadheads are specifically designed to work with Easton Injexion Arrows and `D6` inserts only for better arrow-to-broadhead` alignment and the benefit of "overbore" technology for bigger holes and deeper penetration. 125 grain, 1-1/2" cutting diameter


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Will the 125 grain 1.5" RamCats fit in an Octane Deadlock Lite?


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Kelleborne said:


> Ramcat Deep 6 broadheads are specifically designed to work with Easton Injexion Arrows and `D6` inserts only for better arrow-to-broadhead` alignment and the benefit of "overbore" technology for bigger holes and deeper penetration. 125 grain, 1-1/2" cutting diameter


@bowhntg4evr: you bought the wrong broadheads.... Kelleborne said it right. Ramcats do fit Easton Axis st .400 !!!! I shoot them, I should know:wink:


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ctbowhunter (Mar 9, 2004)

My opening day 6pt still in velvet. Ram Cat did a job alright, a pass-thru and the deer dropped within 50yds.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ctbowhunter said:


> My opening day 6pt still in velvet. Ram Cat did a job alright, a pass-thru and the deer dropped within 50yds.
> View attachment 1478077


Awesome Buck, great Pic!!
Ramcats are sick broadheads!!!


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Sept. 20th ,15 yard shot.Arrow blew through shoulders and burried in the ground on the off side.Deer made it approx. 75 yards before piling up.100 grain Ramcat.Before and after pictures.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Shot!! Awesome Buck!! Ramcats are piling them up again this year!!
I have yet to hear a"I lost a buck due to my Ramcat" thread ever!

Ramcats Rock!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

400#+ lioness with a full pass thru at 42 yards, 18# Klipspringer at 16 yards with a full pass thru. Still the best shooting and best BH I have used un 40 years of bowhunting.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

mudslinger2 said:


> 400#+ lioness with a full pass thru at 42 yards, 18# Klipspringer at 16 yards with a full pass thru. *Still the best shooting and best BH I have used un 40 years of bowhunting.*
> 
> View attachment 1482621
> 
> ...


Beautiful Animals!! I agree about the best shooting broadhead!!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is my doe from today.. Sorry about the gore. Perfectly at 20yds
Ramcats did a #..and blew threw with no problems.
Expired in 10yds














On a Side note the blades are done for and bent.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry about the Gore? LOL Thats what these heads do!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

bowhunterdave said:


> Sorry about the Gore? LOL Thats what these heads do!!!!! :thumbs_up


True .. this is my second season with them but each set of blades is a single use only..


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

hookedonbow said:


> True .. this is my second season with them but each set of blades is a single use only..


If a broadhead does this kinda damage and kills deer this fast, why care if you have to replace blades?


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

got another one down..no need for blood trail. Love them.
Will post pics tomorrow..
Sidenote: these replacement blades are starting to get expensive.


----------



## Passmore (Oct 7, 2010)

I use a Bohning Lynx 6 arrow quiver and they fit without the blades touching anything but just pay attention while puting them in so ya don't bend the blade tips. Oh and I shoot the 100's so don't know bout the 125's


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Passmore said:


> I use a Bohning Lynx 6 arrow quiver and they fit without the blades touching anything but just pay attention while puting them in so ya don't bend the blade tips. Oh and I shoot the 100's so don't know bout the 125's


I am also shooting the 100 but the blade tips bend when going through the ribs..not from my quiver.


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

Took a nice doe tonight with a RAMCAT broadhead, it lunged her and came out back by rear leg and stuck in the ground. Most penetration and blood I have ever seen!!!

Again, Great job Brett 






























Smoman


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

going out again this evening..hopefully will connect with a buck


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

my problem with them was getting them out of quiver without breaking blades, sorry to say but that is the reason i wont give them a second chance


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

excellent pics guys, these heads are truly devastating!! Everybody who shoots these are reporting short massive blood trails and recovering deer. Sounds like all good to me!!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

bbaker-25 said:


> my problem with them was getting them out of quiver without breaking blades, sorry to say but that is the reason i wont give them a second chance


Would you try to squeeze a scoped rifle into a case for a non-scoped gun? Same idea with ramcats...get a quiver that they fit inside and there will be no problems. I had a 3 arrow qwickee quiver and had fitment issues so i bought a $25 alpine bear claw quiver and now they fit with extra room to spare.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

chucka84 said:


> would you try to squeeze a scoped rifle into a case for a non-scoped gun? Same idea with ramcats...get a quiver that they fit inside and there will be no problems. I had a 3 arrow qwickee quiver and had fitment issues so i bought a $25 alpine bear claw quiver and now they fit with extra room to spare.


yup!!!! Lol


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> Would you try to squeeze a scoped rifle into a case for a non-scoped gun? Same idea with ramcats...get a quiver that they fit inside and there will be no problems. I had a 3 arrow qwickee quiver and had fitment issues so i bought a $25 alpine bear claw quiver and now they fit with extra room to spare.


tried lots of heads with no issues untill then, was easier just to throw them and keep using my old ones


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

bbaker-25 said:


> tried lots of heads with no issues untill then, was *easier* just to throw them and keep using my old ones


Easier isnt always the best way.......


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

bowhunterdave said:


> Easier isnt always the best way.......


can kill a deer with any head, all about shot placement. they were a wicked head and have no doubt in their performance but blades stuck out to much for me and blades didnt seem very durable.jmo


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

bbaker-25 said:


> *can kill a deer with any head, all about shot placement.* they were a wicked head and have no doubt in their performance but blades stuck out to much for me and blades didnt seem very durable.jmo


:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a question for the ramcat guy can some one show me or properly explain hot to setup the blades, are they supposed to be loose or tight, idk thats why they are not in my quive i picked up a set, last year off of a member here on at no package or tools or instructions... It will be greatly appericated thanks jake c


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

JAKE3203 said:


> Got a question for the ramcat guy can some one show me or properly explain hot to setup the blades, are they supposed to be loose or tight, idk thats why they are not in my quive i picked up a set, last year off of a member here on at no package or tools or instructions... It will be greatly appericated thanks jake c


They are suppose to be tight.


----------



## darbyjean95 (Mar 14, 2011)

perfect double lung shot, deer went 7 yards. oh, and i only pull 40 lbs on my PSE, i got a complete passthru at 20 yards and it even stuck into the ground after.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great pics!! Keep em coming!!


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

I got that how about blade position all the way forward, slightly back idk wanyone have pic of what it should look like


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

JAKE3203 said:


> I got that how about blade position all the way forward, slightly back idk wanyone have pic of what it should look like


Put the blades all the way back to the rear and then tighten


----------



## Sensai (May 30, 2012)

This years 8 pt buck. I love Ramcats. Everyone says that their heads fly like field point, BUT, these really DO!!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Sensai said:


> This years 8 pt buck. I love Ramcats. Everyone says that their heads fly like field point, BUT, these really DO!!
> View attachment 1498311


Thats a nice one..


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Entry hole









Exit hole.

73 lb PSE Dream Season EVO. 449 gr CX Maxima Hunter. 15 yd slight quartering to. 40 yd recovery.

Sent from my AT viewing device using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

19 yard shot, got both lungs...heard him crash after 50 yards or so and gasp and he was done. Not a whole lot of blood (I was expecting more??), but he went down quick and thats all that matters!

Exit hole


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Haven't gotten any yet this season...soon my friends, soon


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

awesome pics


----------



## ILL BUCK (Oct 25, 2002)

Love these heads!!!


----------



## Fletcher #1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Will they fit in an Elite Quiver?


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

jsh0927 said:


> I'm a believer! First time using this BH. It shattered the lead shoulder on this guy lodging in the off side shoulder. The deer went 150-200 yards with an easy to follow blood trail the whole way. They will have a place in my quiver in the future.


beauty! congrats


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know how big elite quivers are but I use a g5 maglok with 0 issues


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

darbyjean95 said:


> perfect double lung shot, deer went 7 yards. oh, and i only pull 40 lbs on my PSE, i got a complete passthru at 20 yards and it even stuck into the ground after.
> View attachment 1498141
> 
> View attachment 1498142




Nice!


Great antler color too. 
.


----------



## Dawn Assassin (Sep 16, 2012)

There some tough heads !!! how do they fly. i cant get over that they stay open and that worries me? but after seeing these pictures i might have to change my mind


----------



## Dawn Assassin (Sep 16, 2012)

"The deer went 150-200 yards"

Ok maybe i wont be switching from the rage 2 blades.:mg:


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

They fly exactly like a field point for me


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

WOw thank you all for the great pics.... I am new to bows and soon I will be ready to go hunting.... maybe miss the deer season but at least you can hunt Hogs all year round... and living out near the Goethe forest FL.... we have many hogs around.... BUT .. I was given 3 new Ramcats... and my questions have been answered re what kind damage they can do...
I have tried them on my target and they fly like a dream ... just like my Points.... I will be using them....


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Dawn Assassin said:


> There some tough heads !!! how do they fly. i cant get over that they stay open and that worries me? but after seeing these pictures i might have to change my mind




They are a fixed BH. All fixed BH's stay open. 
.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is another Ramcat kill.








Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benny P (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, I didn't realize how many people are using these great broadheads. I started this season after much research and couldn't be happier with them. I was able to film my nephew get his second buck one and Self filmed myself shooting my biggest PA archery buck with a ramcat this season. If you would like you can check out the videos at YOUTUBE- Living4theoutdoors if my channel. Hope you enjoy and keep those ramcats flying!
http://www.youtube.com/user/living4theoutdoors?feature=watch


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

Benny P said:


> Wow, I didn't realize how many people are using these great broadheads. I started this season after much research and couldn't be happier with them. I was able to film my nephew get his second buck one and Self filmed myself shooting my biggest PA archery buck with a ramcat this season. If you would like you can check out the videos at YOUTUBE- Living4theoutdoors if my channel. Hope you enjoy and keep those ramcats flying!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/living4theoutdoors?feature=watch


Sweet vid! Great deer! Congrats. Can't wait to try my new ramcats out.


----------



## Iowa_millwright (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFhCh3NmVXU this is my doe kill with RamCats. Shot another opening day, she didnt go far! I love em


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great vids guys!! More proof of how much Ramcats Rock!!!


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

One more to add to the Ramcat thread. 80 yards and down in sight. I shot this bull the 16th of September. Next on the list, a Colorado whitetail........


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ColoradoHunter said:


> One more to add to the Ramcat thread. 80 yards and down in sight. I shot this bull the 16th of September. Next on the list, a Colorado whitetail........
> View attachment 1507035


Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

I too went to cabelas with a ramcat and arrow and tried every quiver. The G5 maglok quiver with the foam removed is awesome for the ramcats!!!!


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Not a monster, but my first buck in three or four years. 180 pounds dressed.
Used the 100 grain Ramcat head with the 125 grain blades.

About 15 yards, clean pass-through. Went surprisingly far (about a 100 yards), but it was one *destroyed* lung and a knicked heart. 





































In:









Out:











Here's a video of a portion of the blood trail, the whole trail was roughly like this:
*WARNING - IF YOU GET MOTION SICK WATCHING MOVIES/VIDEOS YOU MIGHT WANT TO AVOID THIS!*




It is currently uploading so it may take it a bit before it's available.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

How are you guys finding the blade edge? They are not as sharp as I like. Nothing compared to an Exodus or ST edge.


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Longbow42 said:


> How are you guys finding the blade edge? They are not as sharp as I like. Nothing compared to an Exodus or ST edge.


Not as sharp as I like either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Not mine, but a customer sent me a pic of where a doe he shot ran by a tree on her 40 yard death run.










Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't think they are overly sharp either. But both deer I've killed with them have been clean pass-throughs. Arrow wasn't sticking in the ground, however, it was just kind of laying there both times.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Add one more for the ramcats.. although didnt get any blood trail this time but still an easy recovery under 75 yds..


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

My buddy killed this one today with a Ramcat. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coonhuntercraig (Sep 29, 2012)

Im wanting some ramcats! I got 3 unshot rage extremes with a new pack of collars there unshot


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

I just noticed that my new replacement blades have 3 Allen head bolts in them, one which has no threads! And the Allen size is now larger than .5mm.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

This is my brother's buck he shot two days ago. No pass thru. The deer ran 40 yards and died. The Ramcat broadhead has back-cut technology, which means both sides of the blades are sharp so if it isn't a pass-thru it cuts the deer's internal organs up. He's only shooting #50lbs and 25" DL.

If the initial impact didn't cut the heart the arrow bouncing around with that Ramcat in it's chest cavity definitely didn't help. The entrance wound is massive. There was no exit wound.







































The blood spray was impressive for a deer with no pass-thru. 









.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Got a doe tonight. She was about 10 yards and I was in a treestand. The first shot (the one farther back) spined her so I had to put the second one in. For the second one she was pretty much facing me and it went all the way through her and exited out her back leg. Still can't believe the amount of devastation the ramcats do on entrance.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

DocRay said:


> I don't think they are overly sharp either. But both deer I've killed with them have been clean pass-throughs. Arrow wasn't sticking in the ground, however, it was just kind of laying there both times.




I don't think they are super sharp either but they work. 
.


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

hedp said:


> I don't think they are super sharp either but they work.
> .


Same here...I haven't made the switch yet but a couple of buddies have taken some nice deer with them.. All of them got pass threws...


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The new heads are a lot sharper than the originals, I love the way they fly ! IMO one of the best designs ever the new screws are way better than the originals .


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

My first ramcat kill! Love em!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

great Pics Guys, more carnage from Ramcats!!! These heads are truely Wicked!!


----------



## darbyjean95 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## tarheelmr7 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pass through at 20 yards. Deer went probably 50 yards in a semi circle and crashed. Had a decent blood trail. I also wish they were sharper, but they sure do work.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

Anybody encountered a scapula with one?

results?

I am in the process of building some heavy penetrating arrow and want a BH to go with it.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Anybody encountered a scapula with one?
> 
> results?
> 
> I am in the process of building some heavy penetrating arrow and want a BH to go with it.


Anybody


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

More awesome pics!!!!! Thanks for sharing!! 
Ramcats Rock :mracoustic:


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Anybody encountered a scapula with one?
> 
> results?
> 
> I am in the process of building some heavy penetrating arrow and want a BH to go with it.






Pretty sure I did on a big buck. #53lbs at 25" DL. After 3 days never found the deer. A heavier set up might have been lethal. 
.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Anybody encountered a scapula with one?
> 
> results?
> 
> I am in the process of building some heavy penetrating arrow and want a BH to go with it.


I shot a doe quartered away pretty steep. Entered right behing the on side shoulder and came out right through the off side shoulder. This was at 29 yrds and the arrow was stuck in a tree root after the shot. I'm shooting 65lbs 27 3/8 inch draw and my arrows weigh 345 grns on the money.....and I'm shooting an Elite Anwser. I had a massive blood trail also. Hope this helps!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Bow pro said:


> I shot a doe quartered away pretty steep. Entered right behing the on side shoulder and came out right through the off side shoulder. This was at 29 yrds and the arrow was stuck in a tree root after the shot. I'm shooting 65lbs 27 3/8 inch draw and my arrows weigh 345 grns on the money.....and I'm shooting an Elite Anwser. I had a massive blood trail also. Hope this helps!


Just confirms what I already have experienced.......


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

looks like a good head, might switch over next season, how are the blood trails?


----------



## DNL714 (Oct 18, 2009)

Switched to them a few weeks ago. Cant wait for the first kill.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

you wont regret the switch


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

[URL="







[/URL]

My second buck in two years with a Ramcat. Shot him at 5 yards through the back of his rib cage ,slightly forward. Shredded the lungs and bottom of his heart. The Head was lodged into the breast bone so tight ,I had a heck of a time pulling it out with channel locks. :teeth:


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

My buddy killed his first ever buck this mrng with the Ramcat. Broke both shoulders and had the hair pushed out on off side. Congrats to him!!!!
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MortenKnudsen (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, first time I have seen these broadheads - they are totally unknown here in Europe - I definitely have to try them out next season!
What fletching do you recommend for these heads?

Happy Hunting!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

jbshunter said:


> View attachment 1524511
> 
> My buddy killed his first ever buck this mrng with the Ramcat. Broke both shoulders and had the hair pushed out on off side. Congrats to him!!!!
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2




What weight and draw is your friend pulling?
.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

MortenKnudsen said:


> Hi Guys, first time I have seen these broadheads - they are totally unknown here in Europe - I definitely have to try them out next season!
> What fletching do you recommend for these heads?
> 
> Happy Hunting!


I use them with FOBS and they fly with FP out to 40yds for me.
Available on ebay and shipped from china now.


----------



## MortenKnudsen (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks - I'll try 2" Blazers right helical - that normally works with my setup - I just ordered a dozen Ramcats today


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Keep the pics coming, these heads are Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Killed this big heavy mass 9 pt. on 11.23.12.Hit the ridge bone of the shoulder plate dead center.Arrow still made it into the lung.100 grain Ramcat.Buck ended up scoring 145 6/8ths.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

MortenKnudsen said:


> Thanks - I'll try 2" Blazers right helical - that normally works with my setup - I just ordered a dozen Ramcats today




Cool.



I think most people use whatever their arrows come with and that's usually straight vanes. I use VAPS and Carbon Express and they both come with straight Blazer Vanes.
.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ramcats are Rockin some monsters!!


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

My Iowa buck. Blew through the shoulder at 30 yards. I never found my arrow, think it buried its way to China. LOL the Ramcat is the most accurate head I have ever shot.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Amazing Bucks!!!! These Ramcats are no joke, all these kill pics and not one horror story!!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Took this one last night. Ramcat did its job. Hit was too far back bit of lung and liver. Deer didn't go over 100 yards.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

> What weight and draw is your friend pulling?


. 

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. He is shooting a PSE Bowmadness 60lbs 28.5 draw!!!!!


----------



## boof_10 (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay fellas I am pretty close to getting some Cats, but can someone explain to me how they work? I understand they are a hybrid.

How much sharpening would need to be done after taking a couple practice shots with these fellas? Thanks for the info.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

boof_10 said:


> Okay fellas I am pretty close to getting some Cats, but can someone explain to me how they work? I understand they are a hybrid.
> 
> How much sharpening would need to be done after taking a couple practice shots with these fellas? Thanks for the info.





Not much sharpening. I've missed shots on deer and they've gone into the ground. About 5 swipes is all you need to resharpen. 




They are locked back but when shot into a deer and its not a pass-thru the blades move forward and cut the insides of the deer up. Work amazing. 




Buy them from the www.broadheadquarters.com they have the cheapest price, $31.95 and like $2.99 shipping. I buy from them and just bought 2 packs from them and got them in the mail yesterday. 
.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

boof_10 said:


> Okay fellas I am pretty close to getting some Cats, but can someone explain to me how they work? I understand they are a hybrid.
> 
> How much sharpening would need to be done after taking a couple practice shots with these fellas? Thanks for the info.


Just use one for practice and the new ones for hunting. These heads fly perfect!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ShootinStix (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess I will be the odd one out. I bought a package preseason based on feedback like this thread. Design looked good and couldnt wait try hit a deer or turkey.

A buck appeared during rut in Nov and I let an arrow fly with a ramcat. My yardage was off by 5 yds at 40 yds so the broadhead grazed his hoof. He jumped and then trotted about 20 yds and looked back.

I checked the arrow and broadhead, expecting to wipe it clean and reuse. Broadhead was messed up and rasers were really bent on the ends. I've shot Muzzys and Naps into the ground from a miss and they are always re-usable. A hoof isnt a tree and if the ramcat hit a hoof I would not expect the broadhead to be destroyed. But it did, two razors were completely bent. After inspecting and testing the ends of the razors, they easily bend.

These broadheads are one and done. The rasers are far to flimsy and easily bent. Very thin on the ends. A stiffer material and they might hold up.

Net net the remaining two I took off my arrows and put them in the box of shame for old broadheads, put NAPs back on.

Sorry, I wad really excited based on the advertising but real world tests show they dont have endurance. 

My experiences only, yours may be as advertised by the manuf. If I spend that much on three BHs, they better hold up as good as a Muzzy or NAP.

Sent from my SPH-P600 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I also bought a pack to try but sold them. The blades felt flimsy and the edge was not as sharp as I like.


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Chucklesfly (Oct 22, 2012)

My first red deer with a bow. Shot with a Bowtech Invasion 65lb at 25 yards. Ramcat did it's job nicely.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

great pics!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

Took this NM buck on Jan 1st. my first animal with a bow..... 








Shot was 25 yards and the recovery was less than 40 yards. 








This is how his liver looked after i cut open his chest.








here is the broadhead after it passed thru and then bounced off some rocks. it was found 10 yards past the spot of the deer in a catclaw bush.

I LOVE THESE BROADHEADS AND DONT PLAN ON SHOOTING ANYTHING ELSE...


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ramcat Carnage at its finest!! Thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like you painted the rocks with a brush..........


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

well it sliced him ipen big enough to fit my hand inside his chest on the entry. Just wish i had taken a pic of that... it shredded his liver and the left side lung was tore up bad to. like i said he went 40 yards and just flopped over. Im so glad i was talked into the RamCat over the other broadhead i was considering. Well worth the money. Best and most accurate i have ever shot.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

mike_parson said:


> well it sliced him ipen big enough to fit my hand inside his chest on the entry. Just wish i had taken a pic of that... it shredded his liver and the left side lung was tore up bad to. like i said he went 40 yards and just flopped over. Im so glad i was talked into the RamCat over the other broadhead i was considering. Well worth the money. Best and most accurate i have ever shot.


Another Happy Hunter


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

i killed several last year.. im in love with my ramcats. as of now i can get my ramcats and fieldpoints inside a 1.5" hole at 65 yards


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

dutch07 said:


> i killed several last year.. im in love with my ramcats. as of now i can get my ramcats and fieldpoints inside a 1.5" hole at 65 yards


Thats some impressive shooting!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hawkfan67 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is the doe my son shot. You can see the entrance hole. This deer only ran 20 yards and piled up. It looked like you took a large pitcher of blood and poured it on the ground.


----------



## Hawkfan67 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is a buck I took this past season with Ramcats.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great pics thanks!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is 2 pigs that my boys shot with ramcats!!!


----------



## outdoorsmannc (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 1634694


Friday night hog,,,35 yard shot compete pass through, shattered one rib and cut another almost in to. Ran 25 yards.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Hog pics guys, These heads are ridiculous!! I cut my fingers every time I mess with em.


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

32 yards quartering away hard, ram cat did its job!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Great Pictures!! Ramcats are wicked heads!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

18 yards


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

thats a wide buck, awesome!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Got 2 Ramcats in my quiver again this season... The other two are Killzones.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

hopefully soon


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Put a Ramcat thru an animal and see the Carnage!!!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

View attachment 1775949

Brother shot this one way back and high this morning. Hit the main artery that pumps to the back legs she went 20 yards and fell. 








Shot the front one last night. Came in right before dark and thought it looked way bigger. Well, it wasn't. I smoked that little deer, both shoulders and both lungs yet it still went about 150 yards full throttle


----------



## Therut (Sep 23, 2013)

Early season Squirrel.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

125gr Ramcat blew thru like a hot knife thru butter @ 8yds. In, high lungs....out thru the heart. Arrow was sticking straight out of the ground. No damage to the head at all. Unbelievably, almost non-existent blood trail. Buck was on the ground in 5 secs or less. Something must've been pluggin the hole until he piled up. Plenty of blood where he went down.

Entrance









Exit


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

NYSBowman said:


> 125gr Ramcat blew thru like a hot knife thru butter @ 8yds. In, high lungs....out thru the heart. Arrow was sticking straight out of the ground. No damage to the head at all. Unbelievably, almost non-existent blood trail. Buck was on the ground in 5 secs or less. Something must've been pluggin the hole until he piled up. Plenty of blood where he went down.
> 
> Entrance
> 
> ...


Heck yea. Nice shooting. Mine did it last night too. We were on hands and knees for 100 yards looking for blood, finally it opened up right before dying. Double lung as well


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

AWESOME CARNAGE Ramcat Style !!!! What a bloody mess 
Thanks for posting!!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Mapes said:


> Heck yea. Nice shooting. Mine did it last night too. We were on hands and knees for 100 yards looking for blood, finally it opened up right before dying. Double lung as well


I was a bit worried when I had only seen a few spots of bloods for the first 50yds.....it made no sense at all. 

Still boggles my mind that with such a large exit hole so low on the body....that blood wasn't pouring on the ground.

Hopefully, I'll get the "red carpet" blood trail the next time one of my 'Cats connects.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

NYSBowman said:


> I was a bit worried when I had only seen a few spots of bloods for the first 50yds.....it made no sense at all.
> 
> Still boggles my mind that with such a large exit hole so low on the body....that blood wasn't pouring on the ground.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get the "red carpet" blood trail the next time one of my 'Cats connects.


Ive experienced nothing but really awesome blood trails for the few I had to track, most die in sight.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scout27 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hawkfan67 said:


> Here is the doe my son shot. You can see the entrance hole. This deer only ran 20 yards and piled up. It looked like you took a large pitcher of blood and poured it on the ground.


Dude, awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Does anyone else have problems having to tighten the screws every time after you shoot at a target?


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Doe from this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cookie125 (Mar 21, 2011)

This was my first kill with the ramcats.










This was my second and he was DRT.










Not sure I'll get to use them this year since I'll be taking my recurve more and leaving my compound at home.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

If you really want to maximize the flight potential of the Ramcats, you need to do yourself a favor and look at running the Ramcats with the Firenock Aerovane 2's. I am shooting these two products together and I am grouping arrows tight at 80 yards. A well tuned bow helps as well but the Aerovanes and Ramcats are like Peanut butter and Jelly for my MR7.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is the damage from ramcat.. love these heads


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Shot hI'm saturday morning. Shot was not exactly where I wanted it but took out 1 lung liver and guts. No blood because of the torrential downpour right after the shot but he was about 400 yards from where I shot him

Sent hopefully from a treestand now Free


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Last night shot a doe right through the ball of the leg with a Ramcat 125....got both lungs and then some....love these heads.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

One from today. 34yds quartering away.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

b2sandshee said:


> One from today. 34yds quartering away.


Heck of a hole


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Mapes said:


> Heck of a hole


Even got a lung to poke out. These heads are unreal!!!


----------



## DoubleD (Jul 6, 2005)

*Ramcat Kill*








2012 WI Whitetail shot with 100 Gr.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like he probobly bled like a stuck pig


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Told you guys these heads are insane..... You want blood on the ground, hit em with these Ramcats!! 
Great pics, lots of carnage. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually you hit them like a ram and cut them like a cat


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Try to get another one this weekend


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

past two days I have dropped two does. The Ramcats just keep eating...... Amazing blood from shot point to drop point.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen Jack


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

Put this buck down in the morning of Oct. 12th. The ramcat did the job. It was a 17yd double lung shot. He went about 60yds and dropped. It was a complete pass through with the arrow 5" in the ground. It may be hard to see on the pic but 2 blades bent just a bit.
pic2 is the entrance, pic3 is the exit, pic4 the broadhead


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Shot less than an hoir ago. Dead within seconds tons of bloos even with the rain and once again a massive hole


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Mapes said:


> Shot less than an hoir ago. Dead within seconds tons of bloos even with the rain and once again a massive hole


Good shot!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you. I've never shot so good as I do with mt limbdriver. And ramcats are so accurate


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Another one bites the dust with the Ramcat!!!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

My little man's first deer with a Ramcat!!!


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

jbshunter said:


> My little man's first deer with a Ramcat!!!
> View attachment 1790091
> View attachment 1790092


that is GREAT! Congrats to the little man! 

PS - how old is he?? Guessing tree stand hunt as I see a safety vest on him?


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

He is 7....has killed 2 hogs, 1 deer and a turkey. He is my #1 hunting partner.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

jbshunter said:


> He is 7....has killed 2 hogs, 1 deer and a turkey. He is my #1 hunting partner.


That's great man! My guy is 6 and is starting to get into archery a bit


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

We have some more amazing shots and carnage being posted..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Doe #2 for my little man!!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Good shooting little man


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Dang Right! Good shoot little buddy!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisUng (Oct 25, 2010)

So far just a doe but the Ramcat did its job perfectly. 

See for yourself... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7cD-iRmH0o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUBE9xKIOnlKp4e3SJune2eQ













I've got a few great bucks on my cameras and with the rut and cooler weather approaching, I'm hoping to connect with one soon. 

This is a great broadhead, it was tough for me to give up my Thunderheads but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 31, 2009)

ChrisUng said:


> So far just a doe but the Ramcat did its job perfectly. See for yourself... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7cD-iRmH0o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUBE9xKIOnlKp4e3SJune2eQ
> View attachment 1795728
> 
> I've got a few great bucks on my cameras and with the rut and cooler weather approaching, I'm hoping to connect with one soon.
> ...


I sure appreciate having people like you shooting and endorsing my product!! It makes all the difference in the world when you and other bow hunters take the time to talk about our product...it really makes all the time spent producing this broadhead worth it.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Smoke keep on doing whay you are doing. Myself my family and my friends all love them how they are!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad to help you spread the word about these amazing heads!! The pics and stories in this thread speak for themselves. Thanks again for akick arse broadhead!!
Dave


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## cleveland48 (Sep 21, 2007)

Killed a doe this morning with them flew flawlessly. I only had one I got from my brother. I some some of his old ones yesterday and they flew like darts. So I will be ordering a pack to use myself. Penetration was great through shoulder at 34 yards sticking about 6 inches in the dirt. One blade curled a little bit but it was rocky soil so it was to be expected. I am now a dedicated fan boy. Love this head


----------



## govdodge (May 19, 2013)

My first kill with a ramcat and am impressed. 38 yard quartering away , passthrough just in front of opposite shoulder, down within 40 yards.
First year with switchback xt, fmjs, & ramcats.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Brother stopped this one from busting him for good yesterday morning. 15 yards qaurtering hard in right abiut where his bow sits high up out right behind close sides shoulder or visa verversa I don't remember but what I do know is blood was EVERYWHERE and covered EVERYTHING for all of 40 yards until she died. Love love ramcats


----------



## HarrisonHunt (Oct 3, 2013)

Shot this 9 point at 26 yards with a 24 inch draw and 47#. For so low of speed these things did amazing. Only went 100 yards, hit about 1-2 inches back.


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

They need to make a quiver to fit the heads, if anybody has one that fits 3 cat tipped arrows please let me know which brand. I had to grind the top of my quiver so the bh would fit. Still bend the top from time to time when putting my arrow up after the hunt. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

*2013 Ramcat Kills*


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Forgot this one


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Treehugger....I have the Bohning quiver and they fit great. I just removed the rubber liner.


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks pal I'm going to try and find one before Tuesday, headed back to Ohio Tuesday, thanks again bro!!!!'good luck this season to all you guys!!!


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Treehugger I use g5 maglok and haven't had an issue neither has my brother


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Last one for me this year unless I get a doe tag. Shot was through high lungs and out through heart amd bottom of opposote lung and then out the leg. He jumped mule kicked and went 30 yards. Tagged out for the first time ever. Made a deal with the devil..erm I mean my wife that I would tag out if I was givin the opportunity.


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

What vanes are you guys using with the ramcat?
I am using QS speedhunters


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Blazers


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Strike another kill up for the Ramcats!!!


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

First Ramcat kill.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Another Ramcat Kill


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

These sure are some amazing heads...Incredible shots and pics, thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

They are devastating


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

These heads are awsome, my daughters first kill of the season with her crossbow


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

great shot!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Two more down with the Ramcats. My boys making me proud!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Another one down for the Ramcats!!! Have killed 4 deer so far this year and have watched all of them fall.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

My little man put 2 more down. His first buck and first double.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

That kid is a heck of a shot!! Thanks for sharing some incredible pictures!!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks bowhunterdave......he is definitely one cool young man when it comes down to crunch time. I couldn't be any prouder of him.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

your welcome


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

turkey hunting this year for the first time. Do you shoot threw the netting or open the window when hunting out of a blind? Using the Ramcat.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

billym260......you can do either. I usually shot with the windowopen only due to I can't stand looking through the netting.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Another one down for my little man. Making me proud all the time.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Holy crap that kid is a killer. Can't wait to have a son to smile like I am sure you are.

I just bought 8 heads...can't wait to test them on a turkey.


----------



## chaz_Z7 (Dec 25, 2010)

How do they shoot compared to field tips


----------



## ryan h (Feb 1, 2008)

my uncle had some problems with the blades bending and had one broke. We switched to qad exodus and not had a problem with the durability and flight of them


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

chaz_Z7 said:


> How do they shoot compared to field tips


They are the best flying fixed broadhead that I have shot. My only problem with them is the tips of the blades bending.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Manofknight.......he is definitely turning out to be a great hunter and I love every minute if it.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT for the 2014-15 season


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Well let me be the first for 2014 season. Little man broke the ice quick this year. He put a total of about 3 hrs in the stand and put the big nanny on the ground.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

jbshunter said:


> Well let me be the first for 2014 season. Little man broke the ice quick this year. He put a total of about 3 hrs in the stand and put the big nanny on the ground.
> View attachment 2046316


Nice job. Congrats


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is my Caribou shot with a 125 Ram Cat. @ 61 yards. Went 10 yards and fell over dead.


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolute Archer........Thats a Beautiful animal congrats


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

jbshunter said:


> Absolute Archer........Thats a Beautiful animal congrats


Thank you. Taste good to lol.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

This thread is absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

jbshunter said:


> Well let me be the first for 2014 season. Little man broke the ice quick this year. He put a total of about 3 hrs in the stand and put the big nanny on the ground.
> View attachment 2046316


My son is now 22 but he has been on every hunt I have done since he was 9.
The only 2 hunts he has missed were my Brown Bear and this year my Caribou hunt.
He is my best friend and also my #1 hunting partner as well.
It looks like you two will have allot of great hunts together.
Good luck and congrats.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Quartering away at 15 yards. She made it a total of 30 after rolling down a hill. I am sold!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats Ryjax!!!!


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Way to get it done, with the Creed XS and the FMJ's!!!! Nice


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys! These really are the best of both worlds. Massive blood trails and crazy penetration looked like this all the way to her


----------



## hurricanepepper (Feb 17, 2011)

Any single bevel damage pics? anybody?


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are my two kills from this year. Both with Ramcats. Been using Ramcats for about 6-7 years now. Love them.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

All these kills with Ramcats.


----------



## jones405 (Jul 30, 2014)

40 yard shot, ran 50 yards and piled up, awesome blood trail as well!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

jones405 said:


> 40 yard shot, ran 50 yards and piled up, awesome blood trail as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice really nice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jones405 (Jul 30, 2014)

RGV hunter said:


> Nice really nice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thank you! I was pretty proud of him!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think I am going to try and put some 125 gr blades in a 100 gr head and see what happens.

I killed a deer with a 100 gr head a few years ago and was happy with the head but tried something different. Might be time to go back...


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

So all I have to do is screw this bad boy on and shoot at a deer?! Are they truly that accurate? I shot at a doe quartering hard away with a Grim Reaper razortip yesterday evening and one of the blades opened slicing the hide open. No penetration or anything! I was livid.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

AWeghorst said:


> So all I have to do is screw this bad boy on and shoot at a deer?! Are they truly that accurate? I shot at a doe quartering hard away with a Grim Reaper razortip yesterday evening and one of the blades opened slicing the hide open. No penetration or anything! I was livid..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You still need a tuned bow for them to fly right but yes they penetrate awesome.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ramcat 125 gr original. Didn't go very far at all. Fly great. Great broadheads









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

just picked some up last week best flying broad head I have ever shot


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

AWeghorst said:


> So all I have to do is screw this bad boy on and shoot at a deer?! Are they truly that accurate? I shot at a doe quartering hard away with a Grim Reaper razortip yesterday evening and one of the blades opened slicing the hide open. No penetration or anything! I was livid..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, just make sure your bow is tuned with field tips and swap them out and go hunting. I know this going totally against broadhead tuning principles but I have been doing it like that for years and have not had problems. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

RGV hunter said:


> Yup, just make sure your bow is tuned with field tips and swap them out and go hunting. I know this going totally against broadhead tuning principles but I have been doing it like that for years and have not had problems.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sweet, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

AWeghorst said:


> Sweet, thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make sure you are using the originals and not the ChinaCats. The ChinaCats fly good but there are some differences. There is another thread that I posted explaining the differences. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AWeghorst (Jun 8, 2013)

RGV hunter said:


> Just make sure you are using the originals and not the ChinaCats. The ChinaCats fly good but there are some differences. There is another thread that I posted explaining the differences.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


These are good, I bought them at Walmart.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doncrs (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been using Ramcats since they came out and haven't had any problems with them, but I haven't used any of the ones made since ARCUS bought them.

Sent from my Z981 using Archery Talk forum


----------

